
Genetic Tweak Could Help Save Millions of Tons of Corn from Deadly Aflatoxin - DrScump
http://www.seeker.com/genetic-tweak-could-help-save-millions-of-tons-of-corn-from-deadly-tox-2309565242.html
======
DrScump
Related article with detail citations:

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-grow-toxin-free-
corn](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-grow-toxin-free-corn)

